# Honda Gx160 trouble...



## kubotaorange (Sep 29, 2011)

The motor is on a walk behind slit seeder. Fires up first pull with the choke on, but runs lean with the choke off, and will only run smoothly at half choke. I cleaned the carb three times with tons of compressed air, carb cleaner, and tiny wire probes to clean the jets. I've taken enough and cleaned enough carbs to feel confident that this one is pretty darn clean. I remounted the carb and spray carb cleaner around the intake to check if their were any air leaks possibly leaning out the mixture and that chekced out fine. I drained all the gas and added clean fresh fuel. I blew out the tiny in-tank fuel filter. I changed the spark plug. Nothing. Anythign I could be missing here? Possible valves need adjusting?? I'm lost.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When you cleaned the carburetor, did you remove the main jet and nozzle?
Gasket orientation as well as any insulators between carb and intake is important on Honda engine's to run properly.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Just an idea, but did you check the throttle shaft for play? Enough play will result in an air leak.


----------



## hungrybare (Sep 23, 2011)

Kubotaorange, I have the exact same problem with a gx 390 so I replaced the carb and that didn't even help, sprayed a whole can of carb cleaner around the intake and gaskets, NOTHING


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you checked for good fuel flow from the tank to the carb?If you have a shut off valve under the tank,the screen may be clogged and restricting adequate flow to the carb.As 30yearTech stated,all the gaskets must be oriented correctly on the carb and manifold.


----------



## hungrybare (Sep 23, 2011)

Just wondering if you found the problem?


----------

